# Mr Aqua 1.5G Desktop Nano



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)




----------



## powderwt (Apr 21, 2017)

I like it ! Any more details ?

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dman911 (Nov 24, 2016)

Beautiful tank.

Dan


----------



## Fishbeard (Aug 20, 2016)

Great tank! Amazing layout and plant growth!

How is the betta fairing in there? I would worry in such a small tank without a lid! I'd love to hear about your experience!


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Thanks for the comments! 

The Betta is doing good. I actually have a cover that I put on top. I'm in the process of setting up my Mini S, which is around 3.5G and will house the betta. I'll probably just keep some shrimp in here.

Some of the basics:

-UP Aqua LED Light (36 dim leds)
-Azoo Mignon HOB 
-ADA Aquasoil
-Macro Aqua Disposable co2 w/ceramic diffuser


----------



## KayakJimW (Aug 12, 2016)

Nice tank and cool betta. Now would that be a Showa or a Sanke? I can never keep those straight... Would need to see it from above, haha

Amazing photography as well! If you made a coffee table book of nano tank pics, I'd buy it. Just sayin'


----------



## Fishbeard (Aug 20, 2016)

KayakJimW said:


> Nice tank and cool betta. Now would that be a Showa or a Sanke? I can never keep those straight... Would need to see it from above, haha
> 
> Amazing photography as well! If you made a coffee table book of nano tank pics, I'd buy it. Just sayin'


Agreed, whenever I try to take a picture of any of my tanks, all I get is a bunch of streaky fish shapes. Beautiful pics.


----------



## JJBTEXAS (Jul 8, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Thanks for the comments all! If I ever get in to publishing you guys will be the 1st I call. 



KayakJimW said:


> Nice tank and cool betta. Now would that be a Showa or a Sanke? I can never keep those straight... Would need to see it from above, haha


LOL, not sure the KOI Betta hobby has progressed that far yet, he's a Petco :smile2:


----------



## Fishbeard (Aug 20, 2016)

That is one fat and happy petco betta then!


----------



## Alf2Frankie (Mar 29, 2017)

Did you dry start the DHG?

Bump: Did you dry start the DHG?


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Fishbeard said:


> That is one fat and happy petco betta then!


I think he needs a few more gallons to work it off. 



Alf2Frankie said:


> Did you dry start the DHG?


No, I'm not a big fan of DSM. I know it's worked for people, but I don't like the transition where everything kinda stops once the plant is submersed. I started this with just small groupings spread around. Changed alot of water regularly, keep lights to 4 hrs initially and made sure co2 was good and I never went through any algae issues.


----------



## Tnalp (Mar 25, 2017)

Man... seeing all these manos pop up really make me want to start another. I have a IKEA malm night stand where a 2g would fit perfectly. Is your a zoo noisy? I bought my gf one and it seemed to vibrate a lot? I couldn't imagine sleeping with a buzz right next to my bed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishbeard (Aug 20, 2016)

houseofcards said:


> I think he needs a few more gallons to work it off.


Can't argue with that, but he looks pretty good in the meantime! Usually the problem with smaller betta setups tends to be the inconsistency (temp and parameters), but with plant growth like that, I don't see that being much of a problem. But that's just my opinion.


----------



## powderwt (Apr 21, 2017)

Sorry, newbie questions incoming, but what kind of plants do you have here ? Especially the "grass looking" bottom plants? Is that something a low tech aquarium could have ? 

Also, where does everyone get their driftwood and stuff? eBay? I'm alittle weary as I'm not sure what I can get away with in getting through the opening of the edge I have.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

@Tnalp
There is a slight buzz to the azoo with the lid on. If you take the lid off I can barely hear anything. 
@Fishbeard
Very true, the smaller the tank, the less stable, which is a big reason I usuallly don't put live stock in my really small setups and why I'll move the Betta. I have a heater in this tank and the weather turned warm and tank went to 85, so I turned off the heater and it settled back to around 78. When I woke up the temp was 72 (wife turned on A/C) @#$% The Betta was fine though.
@powerwt
The plants are: Dwarf hairgrass (groundcover), xmas moss (on tree and mound), anubias petite (on wood) and a type of bucephalandra (bottom of wood)

BTW: This tank is only 4" wide. I'm not sure how wide the opening is on your edge.


----------



## KWaters (May 1, 2017)

Beautiful little tank. I appreciate aquascapes that leave a fair amount of negative space, especially in small tanks. It keeps things looking more spacious. You wouldn't know the tank was only 4" wide from looking at it.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

@KWaters
Thanks for your insightful comment. Negative space is really important for certain setups.


----------

